# Walk away locking issues



## Joelsgro (Jun 20, 2020)

Anyone having issues with walk away lock feature not working.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, you might describe a little more of the issue you are having. Very few people have the new SW release yet, but Tesla is adding functionality to turn this off while geofenced at home.


----------

